# Terratec Cam usb unter Suse Linux 10.1



## deadline (28. August 2006)

hi, 
ich hab eine Terratec Cam Usb und ich versuche schon seit längerem einen Treiber für die zu finden. Alles was ich bisher bei google gefunden habe ist ein Cpia Treiber für Redhat. 
Ich habe gelesen, dass die Cam unter Linux fehlerfrei läuft, aber nirgends steht was von nem Treiber.

Ich hab des SuSE Linux 10.1. Wenn ihr z. B. kernel versionen wissen wollt, dann sagt mir bitte wo ich diese Infos finde, bin nämlich ein Linuxneuling.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?

lg
chris


----------



## deadline (28. August 2006)

Ich hab mir jetzt nen Cpia Treiber runtergeladen und jetzt steht zumindest in der log drin, dass ich ne Webcam angeschlossen habe, aber irgendwie geht das ganze noch nicht wirklich:
In Kopete seh ich zwar in den Einstellungen die Webcam Vorschau (allerdings in Schwarz/Weiß, stört mich aber nicht) aber wenn ich eine Webcamübertragung starten will kommt nichts.

Hier mal ein Auszug aus der Log beim einstecken der Cam, vielleicht hilft es euch was:

```
Aug 28 21:45:25 christian kernel: usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
Aug 28 21:45:25 christian kernel: usb 2-1: new device found, idVendor=0553, idProduct=0002
Aug 28 21:45:25 christian kernel: usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=0
Aug 28 21:45:25 christian kernel: usb 2-1: Product: USB Camera
Aug 28 21:45:25 christian kernel: usb 2-1: Manufacturer: VLSI Vision Ltd.
Aug 28 21:45:25 christian kernel: usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Aug 28 21:45:25 christian kernel: USB CPiA camera found
Aug 28 21:45:25 christian kernel: videodev: "CPiA Camera" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/
Aug 28 21:45:26 christian kernel:   CPiA Version: 1.33 (2.10)
Aug 28 21:45:26 christian kernel:   CPiA PnP-ID: 0553:0002:0106
Aug 28 21:45:26 christian kernel:   VP-Version: 1.0 0100
```

Wisst ihr, wo der Fehler liegt, weil für mich ist das alles Chinesisch =(


----------

